# Where are all the Men & young people????



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Men tend to like agility in my experience, or flying disc competition. For some reason men really seem to like Aussies. There are some men in obedience, and some of the most successful handlers have been/are men. Young people I think tend towards agility these days, or jr handling in the breed ring.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

I've taken a half dozen or so classes with Chase in the last six months, the first class; Puppy Obedience I, there were two men besides myself. In the other five classes, not a one. 

On the hunting side of things, men still make up the vast majority at any meeting...but in the last half dozen years or so, I've seen more and more women entering into the sport.

In the world of Skyhoundz Disc Dog competition, I very rarely ever see a woman competing. There are some, but not many at all. 

I guess obedience and agility just isn't macho....while guns and frisbees are!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Agility definitely has men though! And they often have a pychotic Aussie that won't shut up for the entire class! And believe it or not we have a lot of men with shelties here in agility. 

I have never seen a chick doing disc either now that you mention it... hmmm no hunting here I know of- gators and too hot!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think that most dog sports in general are dominated by women. (Perhaps we're simply the better trainers! :curtain: ) Of the sports that seem to really attract men, I'd say the hunt work, disc dogs and flyball are probably the top three. However, agility in my area has quite a few men who compete and there are several men who have been very influential in the sport.

Obedience in general is dying out a bit with the allure of agility. Agility is also a more exciting spectator sport. I think that's part of why the AKC make Rally a titling sport a couple years ago - to hopefully draw some "new blood" into the sport.

Stephanie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I will always like obedience best, personally... well no lure coursing... the ultimate sport for lazy people.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

George and I attended a 6 week puppy class starting when he was 12 weeks old. We prefer strip clubs though, it's good training for socialization and George just loves to put dollar bills in thier g-strings.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

HA funny you mention it, because I actually have taken my service dogs in training to drag queen shows...


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Ant said:


> George and I attended a 6 week puppy class starting when he was 12 weeks old. We prefer strip clubs though, it's good training for socialization and George just loves to put dollar bills in thier g-strings.


So, thats what Generals spend their time doing


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I think that most dog sports in general are dominated by women. (Perhaps we're simply the better trainers! :curtain: ) Stephanie


What!!!! What did you say???? Oh never mind I agree!!!

Hooch


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I started taking Bailey to obedience classes last week at the GR club. I won't be showing him or anything, its more to keep him socialized and do some more training to have a better control as he gets bigger.
There was 3 classes at the same time, so I got to see the older dogs doing their bit too. Most of the handlers were men, and in the advanced class there was a girl with her dog who wouldn't have been much older than me (I'm 21). 

Maybe with younger people its a time thing? If you have to study and maybe work as well, it can be harder to find the extra time to commit to showing as well as the general caring for your dog.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm a senior in high school and I compete in agility, but I'd like to try obedience with Dusty once he finishes his MACH. I haven't competed in obedience yet (and may or may not ever compete) for basically non-age-related reasons. I can only do a limited amount of shows per month, and I have a young dog in agility, so I'd only really be able to do shows that have both obedience for Dusty and agility for Boo. Also I don't have access to classes, since the only classes I'd consider taking are half a tank of gas away, and we already go that far for agility a different night.

I guess some of it is school-related, since if I had a job I could afford to do another trial a month or so, but I don't have time (two or three days a week I am at school from 7 in the morning until 9 at night).


----------

